# EDC for the wifey - Delica vs. Mini-Griptilian



## bullfrog (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey guys, well my partner in crime has expressed interest that she wants a folder 

With that said, *I'm a fan of Benchmade Mini-Griptilians and Spyderco Delicas pretty equally - I KNOW BOTH ARE EXCELLENT KNIVES. * 

I tend to carry a delica these days because its thinner and lighter over the BM plus I enjoy a fully serrated blade for EDC...

I'd either go for a pink 555 minigrip or the new full flat grind delica in purple.

I'm leaning delica for her simply because I think a lockback is safer and more simple/stupid operation over the axis lock - I also think with a lockback there is less of a chance of lint and crap from her purse making its way into the axis lock...

Am I overlooking anything? What do you guys think? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 21, 2010)

i voted delica. slim. light. and easy to understand locking. 

althou i have heard them females calling the spyderco desing beeing a bit "goofy looking". 

i think the delica would be ok choice (not that there is anything wrong with bm) but does she need a blade of this size? if it just for opening boxes or cutting occasional rope/twine you think she wouldnt be fine with something even smaller?


----------



## kermit (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll be picking up a Mini-Grip in pink for my wife. Great quality knife and I love the axis lock. Plus it has a pretty butterfly design on it. The 154CM holds an edge pretty well and is reasonably easy to touch when needed. I've been EDCing one (in black) for 3 years now and love it. I don't think you need to worry about the harsh environment of a woman's purse compromising the lock!


----------



## carrot (Mar 21, 2010)

You are overlooking something... that you should let your wife decide...


----------



## rayman (Mar 21, 2010)

I#m a fan of the Griptilians I would get her a Mini-Griptilian and it's even available in pink .

rayman


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Mar 21, 2010)

carrot said:


> You are overlooking something... that you should let your wife decide...


Buy both, put it to the wifey, sell the other on B/S/T. Or keep the other. That's how these things work, y'know!


----------



## The Coach (Mar 21, 2010)

Get her a Strider PT-CC, it will last her forever. 


I voted for the Spyderco. :wave:


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for the responses so far guys!

Re buying both and letting her choose: not that I dont value her opinion, but if I do that her choice will be based on pure aesthetics... the reason why I am posting here is to try to figure out *functionally* which would be a better choice - again, she does not know enough about inner-workings, lock mechanisms, etc.


----------



## carrot (Mar 21, 2010)

The few ladies on the forums (EDCF mostly) that I (a) know are ladies and (b) have talked about knives seem to prefer Spyderco. *shrug*

Get her the Delica.
It's a solid knife, is easy to open, easy to unlock, and better yet, is a Spyderco.


----------



## se4g4e (Mar 21, 2010)

Get the Spyderco, it will be sharp. My mini-grip arrived so dull it wouldn't cut paper:mecry:.


----------



## Batou00159 (Mar 22, 2010)

Benchmade sounds good better for bigger hands


----------



## carrot (Mar 22, 2010)

Batou00159 said:


> Benchmade sounds good better for bigger hands


Actually, strangely enough I have big hands and the Delica is more comfortable for me. Makes sense, because Sal (the CEO and one of the designers) has big hands too.


----------



## Gryffin (Mar 22, 2010)

I happen to have both knives in question, so I dug 'em out and asked my GF for her opinion. She much preferred the look and feel of the Mini Grip. I asked her what she thought about the flatter, more compact Delica, and she said it didn't really make s difference when carried in her purse.

Just one more data point for you to consider...


----------



## NoFair (Mar 22, 2010)

The Coach said:


> Get her a Strider PT-CC, it will last her forever.
> 
> 
> I voted for the Spyderco. :wave:



Wife's loose knives they don't wear them out  

That said my wife has 2 Delicas (one is currently MIA) and 1 Spyderco Ocelot 

She is a leftie so most of my knives are safe (frame and liner locks):devil:

Sverre


----------



## se4g4e (Mar 22, 2010)

Batou00159 said:


> Benchmade sounds good better for bigger hands


 When holding the Mini-Griptilian my little finger hangs off the end of the handle, and my hands are not large. Holding the Delica, all four of my fingers fit comfortably on the handle . Combined with the thumb ramp, the Delica provides a noticably more secure grip. It feels like it was designed to fit the human hand, the Mini-Griptilian does not.

When folded, the Delica is about 1/2" longer and a little thinner than the Mini-Grip. The axis lock and back lock are both excellent. The Delica can be had at lower cost than the Mini-Grip if that matters to you.

IMO the Delica is the better choice based on superior ergonomics.


----------



## daloosh (Mar 22, 2010)

My wife carries a purple MiniGrip in her purse. Agreed, they are both great knives, but I think the MiniGrip is easier to hold for someone not familiar with knives, and I love the Axis lock. It's also more sheeple-friendly, with a bright color and fat body, less intimidating than the meaner, leaner Spydie. Finally, she doesn't care about the slim profile, since she's not putting in her jeans or jacket pocket, but dropping it into the big black hole that is her purse.
daloosh


----------



## Apollo Cree (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I have to bring up the old joke.

"I got a Mini-Griptilian for my wife."

"Wow, that's a good trade."


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 26, 2010)

Apollo Cree said:


> I'm sorry, but I have to bring up the old joke.
> 
> "I got a Mini-Griptilian for my wife."
> 
> "Wow, that's a good trade."




Haha - I love that one :twothumbs


Well, since it was a dead tie, I wound up taking advantage of the new FFG Delica in purple - and, in true CPF style, since it was purple, I had to get her a new E01 to match 

She is going to love it!


----------



## guyg (Apr 4, 2010)

the axis lock is smoother.otherwise, they are both good knives.as far as the BM coming dull, it happens.


----------

